# What do you eat days before a big ride?



## moldau94 (Aug 16, 2009)

I've seen the thread about what people eat immediately before and during a ride.

What about in the days leading up to a big ride/race? Do you change your eating habits any?


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Dont change anything leading up to, but I di eat during an entire ride. I use Infinit nutrition, and love the stuff


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

Nothing different "days" ahead....

Usually a pasta dish the night before.


----------



## marzjennings (Jan 3, 2008)

As mentioned just eat normally before a ride with maybe a hi carb meal the night before, but only if the race is in the morning. If the race is in the afternoon I find a big breakfast works better than a night-before-pasta dish.

What you can do in the days before a race is hydrate, drink more and often. Start about 48 hours before race start.


----------



## Seven Point (Oct 20, 2011)

I find that an egg and biscuit, without sausage or cheese, does me good for a number of hours of intense riding in Florida heat. I also take in a gel or two depending on how long I go. If it is over an hour a half, I will take in a gel, and go from there. I also like to put a few nuun tabs with a little bit of sugar in my Camelbak. It is a little different riding down here in the heat and humidity than anywhere else, particularly because you are so prone to cramping. Hydration and electrolyte balancing are key!


----------



## Samhain (Jul 22, 2008)

I will stop any alcohol and red meat intake a week before.

The morning of a race and big ride I will eat four eggs and a couple cups of cooked rice.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Nothing out of the ordinary except I avoid spicy foods the night before... if I don't, my stomach can get to burning a bit on more demanding races. Race day I eat the same breakfast as usual... 1 egg + 1 egg white and ~1c oatmeal.


----------

